# Hawaiian Reggae



## 808Bubbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Bands like Three plus, Opihi Pickers, Rebel Souljahz (sp?), Kohomua, Natural Vibrations, Kekai Boys, and many others. 

look em up and tell me what you think. I like them and they&#699;re popular in the 808.


----------



## Jmannizzy (Jan 31, 2010)

yea where i live we call it pineapple jams


----------

